# Partial Mash Ipa Grain Combo



## johnno (25/6/04)

Hi all,
I want to do an IPA style on Sunday and want to mash 3 kilos of grain.
The rest will be DME.
I know its a broad question but what do you blokes out there recommend?
Come to think of it it will probably be closer to an APA as the yeast and hops will be an US style.
What the heck. Something really hoppy as i havent made an overly hopped beer yet.
cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (25/6/04)

OG 1075-85
400g Tas goldings whole flowers
no crystal or grits

drink it medicinally bitter, PNW style or let it age a year to drink fullflavored and mor enormal bitterness

Jovial Monk


----------



## johnno (25/6/04)

Forget it. I am making a heavily hopped APA.

cheers


----------



## joecast (26/6/04)

yeah, go for 1070+ OG and 60+ ibu. i used cascade hops for the one ive tried, but would go for something different when i go again. id love centennial but the hbs i have checked doesnt have them. 
i used 400g of 120ebc crystal (steeped) with dme and lme. next time ill go less crystal, or a lighter color. good luck with it.
joe


----------



## johnno (26/6/04)

Well i eneded up getting 2.5 kilos of Marris Otter. 400 grams of Crystal. 80 L I beleive, and 100 grams of wheat.

I will probably aim for a SG of 1060 - 1070 and an IBU of 60-70.

I'm goin to use the Ahtnum hops which I havent heard anything about in any brews yet.

cheers


----------



## jayse (26/6/04)

Hi johnno, i think 400g of crystal is too much.
Here's something i just jotted down quickly for you for a idea.


johno's IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report



Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.20
Anticipated OG: 1.061 Plato: 14.86
Anticipated EBC: 15.6
Anticipated IBU: 55.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.1 2.50 kg. Coopers LME - Light Australia 317.42 7
48.1 2.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 309.07 6
3.8 0.20 kg. TF Crystal UK 284.01 145

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
56.00 g. Ahtanum Pellet 6.00 45.6 60 min.
28.00 g. Ahtanum Pellet 6.00 6.1 15 min.
28.00 g. Ahtanum Pellet 6.00 3.8 5 min.






Jayse


----------



## johnno (26/6/04)

jayse,
thanks very much for that. Unfortunately the Grain and grape where I got the grain crushed has mixed all the grain in one bag so i will have to use that amount of crystal.
Oh well, I can only try.

cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/6/04)

Go for it johnno, yours will be a good experimental brew with those hops and you can give us feedback. Everyone has there own opinion, just try it and see how it turns out.

If you get say 60% efficiency with your partial mash then use 2 kgs of DME, that should get you an OG of 1064 if you make a 20 litre batch. I calculated this on BeerSmith.

Good luck


C&B
TDA


----------



## jayse (27/6/04)

How did the brew day go johnno?
These brews don't need much aging really so i expect a reply soon on the ahtunum, i have some in the freezer but with so many brews on the to do list they are just sitting and waiting.


Cheers Jayse


----------



## johnno (27/6/04)

jayse,
yep the brew is in. I ended up using the amount of hops you suggested in the recipe.
One things for sure after today. I'm getting a manifold for the giant Igloo i have laying around not doing anything. It was too much stuffing around with a couple of pots.
Had about 14 litres after a batch sparge and chucked in 2 kilos of DME at the end of the boil.
Made it to 20 litres.Got a SG of 1060 so I dont think that my efffiency was that good.
Anyway I can only keep learning  .

cheers


----------



## johnno (27/6/04)

oh and i definately need something to filter the hop matter after the brew. Man that can get messy.

cheers


----------



## jayse (27/6/04)

Good work Johnno seems you have hit the part mashing head on.
Those hop amounts are not too much but more like just right. maybe latter you may go even more if you turn hop head like me but its a good starting point to get the idea of flavour and aroma hop amounts.

Keep us up to date on the brew and hops.

Jayse


----------

